# XMRO still down...



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

In case anybody else is having a similar problem, I figured I'd post here..

XMRO stopped working for me Thursday night. Friday morning, I called, and they said that they were working on the problem, and to try again in a couple of hours. While I had them on the phone, I had them remove a receiver from my account, which happened to be my primary one, so we moved the XMRO subscription to another receiver.

As of now, I still can't activate my XMRO account. I called them, and they said the maintenance had run long, and they didn't know when it would be working again. They did, however, credit me for a week's worth of service.

Anyway, in case anybody else was having problems with XMRO, they know, they're working on it, and they don't know when it will be fixed. I'll post again when I see that it's working.


----------



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

Still down... I just called and the person said she expects the maintenance to continue "until, um, tomorrow sometime."

Yeah, that's I've been hearing since Thursday. I have to wonder how many heads are going to roll...


----------

